# Wabi-kusa



## green857 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## green857 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry I'm having trouble figuring how to post larger images

Misc mosses, Hairgrass, Hydrocotyle and ?







Greenhouse moss, Hairgrass







Misc mosses, Cryptocorne, Hairgrass, Galium and ?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Cool! What kind of growing medium are you using?


----------



## green857 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nothing special, just a local soil mix with a bit of composted cow manure.
I've tried using clay, and other special mixes but just using a bit of dirt seems to work the best.


----------



## green857 (Jan 7, 2011)

More Wabi
This one has a flower, can't remember the name of the plant off the top of my head.







My general set up, a ledge just above waterline with a pump to spray water, notice the Java moss growing out of the water.







I'm growing Crypts, Begonias, Selaginella, Sedges, Hairgrass and other plants.


----------



## frroK (May 9, 2011)

Do you mist the java moss daily? I have some growing above the water line on some wood and it dried a little. Looking great. Wabi-kusa is a really unique way of growing plants.


----------



## green857 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes, I have a pump which sprays water against the glass and a tight lid. I do occasionally turn off the pump which helps to "harden off" some of the plants.


----------



## green857 (Jan 7, 2011)

*More Wabi-kusa*

This moss ball consists of Water wisteria, Hairgrass, Mini Sedge and a creeping moss


















This mini-wabi has Sphagnum moss, hairgrass, Galium and ?
I'm using these Wabi to propagate things I want to coddle, like a small amount of U. graminifolia.


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Love them!

How do you do them? How do you take care of them?

Regards!


----------



## green857 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks !
They are made out of mud and moss, the mud is the substrate and the moss is the covering. I use nylon fishing line to tie it together.
I use a small water pump to spray water into the air to keep the humidity up.









You can see how well everything roots out









Here I'm using a Wabi to get this new Ranunculus started.


----------



## green857 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wabi rock


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

That's pretty awesome, Bro!!! Very nice to look at! What are you growing in the water of the tank?


----------

